# Audio Shop website services



## pneffkell (Jan 2, 2009)

Many local car audio shops are really missing the boat on their website marketing. In todays market the first place customers go is to your website to see what you offer and look at examples of your work. If it looks cheap, and poorly put together they translate this to mean that your shop does cheap work. I am a proffessional in web marketing looking to do some work on the side to support my hobby. If your interested in refreshing or starting your web presense let me know. As this is work I am doing on the side I try and keep my rates low and I can even consider doing work in trade.


----------

